# Help a brother and yourself out, while making the wife happy.



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

My wife has started doing the slumber party / adult toy party thing. I pushed her to do it because she had to start working part time when we had the baby. The part time job only brings in $300 a month. So, this is an effort to make a few extra bucks and hopefully free up some time so I can do more fishing.



Here is how the parties work. They are girls only. The wives can set up a date that works for them, my wife brings the goodies for a "show and tell" session, and the wives have the opportunity to buy some of the products if they want too. Who ever host the party at their house gets huge discounts and free stuff. How big the discounts are and how much free stuff is determined by what the other ladies buy. It doesn't cost anything to have the party.



Like I said, I pushed her to do it, so now I'm helping her out. So, if your significant other would be interested in have a party like this, please mention it to her. Any help would be greatly appreciated. [email protected] to set up a party.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

hmm, I'd throw a party for them if my wife wanted... But please no used products... oke


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

LOL. There would be no used products.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

HHHMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

Come on Splittine, you know your better half wants to have a party. Those bananas doing the naughty, crack me up.


----------

